# Post a Pic from an International Triple Border



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

There are 9 International Triple Borders in Brazil

1 - Brasil-Uruguai-Argentina



















2 - Brasil-Argentina-Paraguai



















Brasil-Argentina










Brasil-Paraguai










3 - Brasil-Paraguai-Bolívia










Forte de Coimbra



















4 - Brasil-Bolívia-Peru 



















5 - Brasil-Peru-Colômbia



















6 - Brasil-Colômbia-Venezuela










7 - Brasil-Venezuela-Guiana










Monte Roraima










8 - Brasil-Guiana-Suriname

9 - Brasil-Suriname-Guiana Francesa


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Netherlands, Germany, Belgium. It used to be a four countries point.....


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

What was the 4th?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It was Neutraal Moresnet:

















2 times bigger as Monaco. It existed till 1914.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

eddyk said:


> What was the 4th?


Moresnet


----------

